# BBWs/SSBBWs Who Prefer Younger Men



## curveyme (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey, ladies! I've always preferred younger men, I guess just like some people prefer BBW, blonds, white skin, brown, etc. Not that one characteristic is the ONLY thing that matters. Personality, humor, self-expression, physical characteristics, wit, etc are obviously major contributing factors. Its just that, generally speaking, I "click" better with younger men.

I'm just curious about other "cougar BBW/SSBBW" experiences. I've talked to non-BBWs who prefer younger men, but am trying to get an idea of any special issues within our community. Do younger men seem more accepting of BBW? Were they mostly/only interested in sex? Were they "exploring" more than interested in a LTR?

Sorry for the over-generalization here. I'm just trying to identify trends (if there are any). I'm also wanting to challenge/inform some prospective "Cougar BBWs" who might be thinking about dating a younger man for the first time. I think this is relevant since there tend to be so many younger guys here on Dims. Oh, and btw sorry, for those of you who may be offended by the term "cougar"; it's never bothered me.

Thanks!


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 1, 2010)

You can add me to that list. Over the last few years I've tended to be attracted to much younger lovers. I've casually dated a few and the experiences varied. 

Some were true FA's, others not really caring as long as they got laid, which is apparent pretty quick. More wanted just a friends with benefit sort of situation, less wanted long term relationships. 

I'd say in most cases their libido strongly mirrored mine and it was easier to verbalize/physically express what I want sexually with a younger lover, so it's generally win-win as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## calauria (Jul 2, 2010)

WomanlyHips said:


> You can add me to that list. Over the last few years I've tended to be attracted to much younger lovers. I've casually dated a few and the experiences varied.
> 
> Some were true FA's, others not really caring as long as they got laid, which is apparent pretty quick. More wanted just a friends with benefit sort of situation, less wanted long term relationships.
> 
> I'd say in most cases their libido strongly mirrored mine and it was easier to verbalize/physically express what I want sexually with a younger lover, so it's generally win-win as far as I'm concerned.



Same here...


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm very happy to read that thread  
Cheers!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

As I get older, I might start getting into the younger guys. 

I already feel like a cougar at the moment for liking guys my age or a few years younger. But that's because of my maturity level (not trying to toot my own horn, here) and because I've mainly dated people at least 10 years older than myself. So the switch to my age and a bit younger is dramatic enough to feel like that


----------



## Christov (Jul 6, 2010)

_Laaaaaaaadies_.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2010)

I generally end up dating younger men due to interests, habits, similar lifestyles, etc... and I'm fine with that. I'd date someone my age or older if they were attractive to me and fit all the same "we get along well"criteria, but more often than not, it doesn't happen because I'm not big on the dramatic ex-wife, kids and visitation drama, etc, etc. I get baggage, that's fine, but I've kept my life free and easy and busy, and I prefer a partner who's on the same page that way. 

And I hate and fully reject the term cougar (unless it's really just a silly joke between me and the guy). I've pretty much always dated younger guys, and as I've gotten older, they've tended to get a little older as well - which I'm fine with. It's not about hookups or proving something, I just happen to like them and it works out that way.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 6, 2010)

I have dated older guys and younger guys... I prefer younger.


----------



## SSBBWMJ (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmmmmm I've dated mainly older guys. My last boyfriend was 12 years younger than me. At times it felt like we were a perfect match ... but there was always be a bit of a maturity level issue. I think I prefer men my age or older due to past experiences in my life. I need a man who can relate to me. Not saying all younger guys can't ... just saying the ones I have dated haven't been able to.


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't really have a preference for the younger men but at my age there's just so darn many of them running around being adorable. Kind of a funny thing: the other day I was watching Say Anything again and I found myself spontaneously thinking that John Cusack as he was in the movie was too young for me, like I forgot for a millisecond that I'm only a couple years older than him in real life. It was strange! For the record, I think he's gotten much more handsome as he's aged. 



Christov said:


> _Laaaaaaaadies_.



Welcome to the lionesses' den, young man. *cue wicked laughter*


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 7, 2010)

I prefer younger men. 
I prefer older men.
It is the men my own age that I have no clue WTF they're thinking or doing and have less and less tolerance for which is a good thing because no matter what my age there will be always be someone from the first two categories to choose from.


----------



## calauria (Jul 8, 2010)

But, sometimes while dating someone younger, can be a lot more drama than I'd like.....


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 8, 2010)

I like this thread.


----------



## Micara (Jul 8, 2010)

I get teased all of the time for being a cougar/cradle robber.

Actually I'm a Puma because I'm under 35. 

I think it's because my maturity level hovers somewhere around the late-teen area, so younger guys are like my emotional equals.  Plus, if I want to play video games all night, or do something crazy, they don't look at me all weird.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been dating younger..mostly because I have way more in common with younger men. Although the problem arises that younger men really don't have a clue what they want yet out of life..except to get laid of course. You can't expect much more. For some that works out I guess. I don't do one night stands or have fuck buddies..not my thing so it's a problem. So I've been single for two years basically because of it. Sigh


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 8, 2010)

calauria said:


> But, sometimes while dating someone younger, can be a lot more drama than I'd like.....



Amen on the drama!

Another thought- It's also nice to hang out with guys that actually want to go out and do things, that want to be more active. That's been lacking with some of the older older gentlemen I've dated in the past. I want to go out and see things, try new food, hear new music, ect-ect.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 8, 2010)

I approve of this thread wholeheartedly.


----------



## calauria (Jul 8, 2010)

WomanlyHips said:


> Amen on the drama!
> 
> *Another thought- It's also nice to hang out with guys that actually want to go out and do things, that want to be more active. That's been lacking with some of the older older gentlemen I've dated in the past. I want to go out and see things, try new food, hear new music, ect-ect*.



Yes, this is also true. I like to go places/travel, try new things, go dancing, etc..etc...And I especially love, love, LOVE making out in the car!!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 9, 2010)

calauria said:


> Yes, this is also true. I like to go places/travel, try new things, go dancing, etc..etc...And I especially love, love, LOVE making out in the car!!



Then you would have LOVED my last, oh, 10 or so dates. 

I, on the other hand, am ready to return to making out indoors.


----------



## bigbri (Jul 9, 2010)

Entice them indoors with a sofa made from the backseat of a Chevy Impala!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 9, 2010)

I have never been ageist I am open to older and younger guys totally dependant ont he type of person they are on the inside and how mature they are


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2010)

why can't a bbw like that live on my street? 
(i wonder if 35 makes me non boytoy material)


----------



## mossystate (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, 35 is ' younger ' for maybe a woman in her mid to late 50's. I am just using the calculations men use when they go younger.  Yeah, at 35, you are no longer a ' boy toy '. But I don't know that that is such a horrible thing.

As for me - as I have gotten older, I seem to be drawn to more men who are either quite close to my age, or within 10 years younger.


----------



## calauria (Jul 9, 2010)

I just met a HOT boy toy...he's taking summer classes at my school....he is only 23.......and so freaking adorable....we talked for hours on a bench in the shade.....then went somewhere private and had hot makeout session.....i doubt if anything serious comes out of it, because of the age difference, but we'll definitely have some crazy sex, might break a couple of beds!!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jul 9, 2010)

Usually I try to find someone around my age, but I don't discriminate someone maybe a few years younger. Age doesn't always define maturity. However, I've always gotten along way better with people 10-20 years older than me, men and women alike. 

Even as a kid, I've had trouble hanging out with my own age group. In school, especially high school, I felt like I was out of place with my peers. I couldn't mentally connect and I was often irritated and fustrated with them doing things that they were supposed to be doing at their age. 

I'm not normal, I know. I've long figured that out.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 9, 2010)

It's funny you say that because growing up and into my late 20s, I always gravitated toward older friends, older dates (lost my virginity to someone 26 years my senior, which now makes me wretch when I think about it).... but yeah, my pendulum just ended up swinging a bit the other way as I got older and didn't follow the same marriage/family/kids path as so many other people... 

It's interesting how all that goes.


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Jul 9, 2010)

I have typically dated older men and just used the younger ones for sex. :blush:


----------



## Zephirym (Jul 26, 2010)

BBW_Blondie said:


> I have typically dated older men and just used the younger ones for sex. :blush:



you can use me XD


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 29, 2010)

I definitely prefer younger partners. My fiancee is 13 years younger than me and we connect on so many levels that it's scary sometimes.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 29, 2010)

I am open, younger or older depending on maturity and chemistry and the like, I have never really been ageist


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jul 29, 2010)

My two long term relationships were with older guys... 5 years and 7 years. I've dated only older guys... or same age... with the except of 2 fellas.

Neither were actual specified dates... one was this weird, maybe a date, maybe not kinda deal where we walked around the river at night and just talked/hung out. The other was a hook up with his cousin on my birthday that year. Both of those guys were 5 years younger than me at the time (they were 21...).

I'm 31 now.... and I don't know about age anymore. I find it hard to believe someone in their early 20's would want a fat girl in her early 30's... but it's just as unlikely that a man in his 30's will want a fat girl in her early 30's... so, you know, what to do with that weird math is up in the air.

I'm not picky... I just want to connect with someone again... if our interests and values match up reasonably well, that's all that matters for me.


----------



## Rocknrollvictim (Jul 29, 2010)

hello ladies! I'd like to try dating women that are older.


----------



## calauria (Jul 29, 2010)

Rocknrollvictim said:


> hello ladies! I'd like to try dating women that are older.



You're a cutie


----------



## Rocknrollvictim (Jul 29, 2010)

calauria said:


> You're a cutie



Thank you ;]


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 29, 2010)

I think at 35 that puts me out of the younger category


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 29, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> I think at 35 that puts me out of the younger category



snap on the age  me too


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 29, 2010)

No thank you....I deal with older men.....at least seven years older. Preferably in their 30s and early 40s. Too many men of my age group are not very mature and inexperienced. My beau is 13 years older than me. But perhaps I'll be singing a different tune when I'm 50 trying to be that hot and sexy cougar! LOL


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> why can't a bbw like that live on my street?
> (i wonder if 35 makes me non boytoy material)





mossystate said:


> Well, 35 is ' younger ' for maybe a woman in her mid to late 50's. I am just using the calculations men use when they go younger.  Yeah, at 35, you are no longer a ' boy toy '. But I don't know that that is such a horrible thing.





snuggletiger said:


> I think at 35 that puts me out of the younger category



Deja vu

lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 29, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> It's funny you say that because growing up and into my late 20s, I always gravitated toward older friends, older dates (lost my virginity to someone 26 years my senior, which now makes me wretch when I think about it).... but yeah, my pendulum just ended up swinging a bit the other way as I got older and didn't follow the same marriage/family/kids path as so many other people...
> 
> It's interesting how all that goes.




EARLY 20s... eesh... totally changes my thing there.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 29, 2010)

I've really never had an age preference when it comes to men. I've dated older and younger and same age as me. It just happened to work out that ones I ended up in a long term committed relationship with are seven years younger. 

The way I see it, is that I don't feel my age, look my age, or act my age, so I'm really comfortable with people who are younger. Also, I opted out of the traditional relationship, family, and career life path most of my peers are taking, so that makes age not as relevant to me when it comes to relationships (of any kind). 

I will say that I don't have any patience for immaturity, regardless of how old somebody is. The men in my life may be younger in many ways, which helps me feel young. But they are also mature in other ways, which is what I need in order to be in a relationship with them. 

Tracy


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 30, 2010)

My experience so far has always been with men in my age group, and a few older men (i.e., 10-12 years older). My last boyfriend was 3 years younger than me, but I consider him in my age group, which right now is late 30s to mid-40s.

Now that I'm in my 40s, though, I find that I'm not as attracted to men in my age group as I used to be when I was younger, as were the men. Lately, I've found myself attracted, purely on a physical level, to younger men in their 20s. I've never dated a younger guy, and in the past would not have even considered it, but now I think I might be willing to give a younger guy a chance, provided he has the emotional maturity I'm looking for.

That's largely been the problem with most younger men I've chatted with or e-mailed online: they just don't seem to have the emotional maturity, aren't interested in a monogamous relationship, still want to play the field, etc. Not that there aren't plenty of guys in my age group who still behave that way, especially if they were in a long term relationship or married during most of their 30s and didn't date a lot of other women. But it's equally true of younger guys. And who am I to stand in their way? If they're still interested in playing the field, they should go for it and get the experience they need. I just won't be along for the ride if they do.


----------



## Noir (Jul 31, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> Usually I try to find someone around my age, but I don't discriminate someone maybe a few years younger. Age doesn't always define maturity. However, I've always gotten along way better with people 10-20 years older than me, men and women alike.
> 
> Even as a kid, I've had trouble hanging out with my own age group. In school, especially high school, I felt like I was out of place with my peers. I couldn't mentally connect and I was often irritated and fustrated with them doing things that they were supposed to be doing at their age.
> 
> I'm not normal, I know. I've long figured that out.



I know EXACTLY what you mean. I tend to get along better with "older" people as well. The oldest I have dated was about ten years older me.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess I'd say that I like younger men, however id be happy with a man my age as well. It just seems like all the men ive dated but two were about 8 years younger than myself


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 14, 2010)

The most recent guy I was seeing was 21... 5 years younger than me... at this age I don't have a lot of options (younger) before the law would get involved.... I would date either way... probably up to about 10 years older/ 4 years younger... but I don't know for sure.:kiss2:


----------



## johnnny2005 (Aug 16, 2010)

I tend to be more attracted to mature ssbbws.i think its the combination of intellectual maturity and physical maturity that makes them better than the younger generation.i had the best intimite experince of my life with a more mature bigger woman.so yes if i had a choice of wheather to go for a girl my age or a girl that is older i would tend it go for the older girl.thanks for listening to my story.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2010)

My current bf is ten years younger than myself. My daughter calls him "Boy Toy #2" as a jest. 

The one before him was seven years younger.

I have joked many times about turning my ex-husband in for a younger model  

Most of the guys I date are younger anymore.

What's that saying about never going back? 

I have guys in their early 20s talk to me from dating sites.....it's too hard for me to take them seriously though....the gap is too much for me usually. I'm downright comfortable with any guy 30 and up (I'm 41 years old myself). 


I joke and call myself cougar.....but don't care what it's called. The younger guys usually make me happy and I have went on ahead and said so on dating sites. 

I make no apologies for it.....why should I? It doesn't seem to be so unusual anymore.....the world is moving on


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2010)

I have really fallen for a guy who is 26. And I am 40. I feel that it is wrong somehow, and that I should not feel how I do, but this man is ultra intelligent, very mature and motivated.

I cannot help feeling how I do about him, even though I shouldn't.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2010)

:kiss2:Your only as young as the man you feel!!! lol:kiss2:

Go Shosh!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 17, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I have really fallen for a guy who is 26. And I am 40. I feel that it is wrong somehow, and that I should not feel how I do, but this man is ultra intelligent, very mature and motivated.
> 
> I cannot help feeling how I do about him, even though I shouldn't.



Don't feel guilty about it. We are so quick to put guilt on ourselves. You are not breaking any rules here. He's a big boy and knows what he's getting into. On the other hand you do have to be realistic and realize the odds of it actually working are even less. But hell if you found a good one go for it I say! Hell with what everyone else thinks (yes I know this is harder than just saying this). Good luck girl


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> Don't feel guilty about it. We are so quick to put guilt on ourselves. You are not breaking any rules here. He's a big boy and knows what he's getting into. On the other hand you do have to be realistic and realize the odds of it actually working are even less. But hell if you found a good one go for it I say! Hell with what everyone else thinks (yes I know this is harder than just saying this). Good luck girl



Guys do not feel any guilt about dating younger women.

This man is incredibly intelligent, dynamic, a real go getter. He has a high powered job, and has numerous people working under him.
It is almost like he is older. He just does not seem younger at all.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 17, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Guys do not feel any guilt about dating younger women.
> 
> This man is incredibly intelligent, dynamic, a real go getter. He has a high powered job, and has numerous people working under him.
> It is almost like he is older. He just does not seem younger at all.
> ...



Demi Moore married Ashton Kutcher who does nothing but pick his nose and grow mold on his arse and they're still going strong.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Demi Moore married Ashton Kutcher who does nothing but pick his nose and grow mold on his arse and they're still going strong.



Haha! Lol

This guy is also African American, and he is GORGEOUS! Damn!:smitten:

I will put his pick up again on my Facebook page, and you can tell me what you think Lilly.


----------



## Emma (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't mind younger or older as long as they're not too much younger or at least don't act too young. I do find the majority of the men i fancy on tv are in their early 30s.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 17, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Guys do not feel any guilt about dating younger women.



Generalize much?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Generalize much?



Can you stop stalking me? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I have really fallen for a guy who is 26. And I am 40. I feel that it is wrong somehow, and that I should not feel how I do, but this man is ultra intelligent, very mature and motivated.
> 
> I cannot help feeling how I do about him, even though I shouldn't.


Oh Shosh, age doesn't matter if you're both adults. Why pass up what could possibly be a wonderful relationship? Go for it.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 17, 2010)

I guess I'm drawn to younger guys. Though what's more important is just that we get along and have things in common...I mean, I don't just go for a guy because he's younger. But it does sort of seem to be a theme in my [love] life: younger guys and older gals.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 20, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I have really fallen for a guy who is 26. And I am 40. I feel that it is wrong somehow, and that I should not feel how I do, but this man is ultra intelligent, very mature and motivated.
> 
> I cannot help feeling how I do about him, even though I shouldn't.



Don't feel bad. The first woman (and the first BBW) I dated after I got out of school was a 39, almost 40 year old BBW. I was 24, almost 25. She was a really great person, and I will always remember her fondly.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm 24 so perhaps my tastes will change as I age, but so far I am definitely not into the younger men, or even those the same age or slightly older. My ex was 16 (i think!) years older than me, the one before that was 13 years my senior and the last few guys I have dated were aged between 28 and 40. I once had a bit of thing going with a guy younger than me, but only by about 18 months...it didn't help that whatever we had was also transatlantic, but I noticed the difference in him being younger. Not sure i'd go there again.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 26, 2010)

starts humming "Mrs. Robinson"


----------



## Tooz (Aug 26, 2010)

older please and thank you, don't like feeling like a babysitter


----------



## mossystate (Aug 26, 2010)

Tooz said:


> older please and thank you, don't like feeling like a babysitter



Funny how, at the age of 48, I can relate to this post...but in the opposite direction.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Funny how, at the age of 48, I can relate to this post...but in the opposite direction.


Well, wearing diapers are pretty much inevitable at both ends of the scale, so DUH.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Well, wearing diapers are pretty much inevitable at both ends of the scale, so DUH.



That was implied.


----------



## wander_phool (Sep 3, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> Usually I try to find someone around my age, but I don't discriminate someone maybe a few years younger. Age doesn't always define maturity. However, I've always gotten along way better with people 10-20 years older than me, men and women alike.
> 
> Even as a kid, I've had trouble hanging out with my own age group. In school, especially high school, I felt like I was out of place with my peers. I couldn't mentally connect and I was often irritated and fustrated with them doing things that they were supposed to be doing at their age.
> 
> I'm not normal, I know. I've long figured that out.


It is a unique experience to be nice to a woman older than me who is high in spirit and deep in warmth


----------



## wander_phool (Sep 3, 2010)

wander_phool said:


> It is a unique experience to be nice to a woman older than me who is high in spirit and deep in warmth


Warmth of a woman works a long way for me and i work my way in until i get her warmth, rest can follow later or it never matter


----------



## Tau (Sep 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Funny how, at the age of 48, I can relate to this post...but in the opposite direction.



 love this! I personally am pretty much ready for marriage whereas most dudes younger than me aren't - so while I love men in all their glorious variety I'm after somebody who is serious about being serious.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it is wonderful when a lovely BBW or SSBBW likes to give a guy in their 20s a shot, either as a friend or more serious relationship. That is beauty in all its forms!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2010)

Tau said:


> love this! I personally am pretty much ready for marriage whereas most dudes younger than me aren't - so while I love men in all their glorious variety I'm after somebody who is serious about being serious.



You made a very interesting point in this for me, as well.

I've been twice married and have three children.....and not looking to "settle down" again anytime really soon. 

That might explain the younger man preference, in part anyway.


----------



## SSBBWMJ (Sep 9, 2010)

My last boyfriend was 12 years younger than me ... was the first time for me. Not him. He was one of the best sex partners I had ... thinking about it still gets me hot and bothered.


----------



## hots_towel (Oct 27, 2010)

damn, the closest ive ever come to a relationship with an older girl didnt work out. and she was only 3 years older. wish there were more bbws where i lived that were into younger guys


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 3, 2010)

I've always gone for guys a few years younger than me, so I've never had an older man. It isn't a preference, it's just that younger men are the ones who have asked me lol! Although I've had rubbish success with men lately...maybe I should give an older man a go!


----------



## DrePolaski (Nov 8, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> I think it is wonderful when a lovely BBW or SSBBW likes to give a guy in their 20s a shot, either as a friend or more serious relationship. That is beauty in all its forms!



Damn straight. I've always fantasized about getting into a relationship with an older and bigger woman. In my fantasies, I was always physically VERY fit and enjoyed cuddling with the big woman.

I got the VERY physically fit part down, but finding an older bigger woman in southern washington is quite a challenge. I admit, BBWs attract me sexually (why wouldn't they?) but I've always wanted to make a bigger older woman to feel as lucky as all the skinny chicks. I've always wanted to fulfill a bigger girls dream and be her dream man. Lol. Seriously, try cuddling with a girl as physically active as me, bony and hard. Not cool at all.


----------



## JulieD (Nov 8, 2010)

personally, I love all men of all ages, races, shapes and sizes. of course i have a preference, but im not going to pass up some one just because of their age. With that being said, I usually look for someone 8 years older or younger. I must say though, it seams as if the younger ones are more interested in me, more so then the older ones. I dont know why this is, but im okay with it (up until the point they run the other way when they find out i have a 6 year old daughter!)


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 9, 2010)

My boyfriend is 3 and a bit years younger than me,he wasn't an FA originally,seems he can't get enough of me now !! And he is 280 lbs smaller !!
A successful convert ....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 9, 2010)

Younger men seem to like me which I find very flattering. I've talked to a few, been interested in more than a few but I have never dated a younger man. I will confess to feeling a bit guilty especially when they are truly younger (we're talking 19 - 24ish). They say they like older women (hello! I am not older. _You_ are younger!) and that they _prefer_ relationships with older women. It's just that we are at two very different stages in life and it would seem that ultimately our compatibility might end after a while. *Shrug* Who knows, maybe I'm just chicken?


----------



## blakkboi11 (Nov 23, 2010)

curveyme said:


> Hey, ladies! I've always preferred younger men, I guess just like some people prefer BBW, blonds, white skin, brown, etc. Not that one characteristic is the ONLY thing that matters. Personality, humor, self-expression, physical characteristics, wit, etc are obviously major contributing factors. Its just that, generally speaking, I "click" better with younger men.
> 
> I'm just curious about other "cougar BBW/SSBBW" experiences. I've talked to non-BBWs who prefer younger men, but am trying to get an idea of any special issues within our community. Do younger men seem more accepting of BBW? Were they mostly/only interested in sex? Were they "exploring" more than interested in a LTR?
> 
> ...


 
As a young man, I see older women as a challenge to myself regardless of size. To me a womans birthday has more significance to me than her age because I care for any womans feelings about getting older and feeling out of use. But I am her say that life as well as living must go on. Especially sex!! Women, continue living and loving. And to those women who are intrested in younger men, the younger men are gonna want sex! Especially if your a sexy bbw. Many men see bbw's as a quickie because most bbw's are insecure regardless of age. I on the other hand love women! period, and honestly if a woman has the curves in the right place then their physically attractive to all men because men must first like what they see and the go after that desire. I love big beautiful women who have their own personality and who have self confidence enough to step into the fire and try new things because that's jus life. I applaude and appreciate all of the bbw's in the world.


----------



## illmatic840 (Nov 24, 2010)

As a 20 year old FA i love older SSBBW's. There so elegant and mature and know exactly whats what. Not to mention they know a few tricks ; ) Older SSBBBW's Rock i commend all of you!


----------



## BBW_Bunny (Dec 4, 2010)

I love younger men!! :wubu:
Last guy I played with was 26.


----------



## katherine22 (Dec 5, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Well, 35 is ' younger ' for maybe a woman in her mid to late 50's. I am just using the calculations men use when they go younger.  Yeah, at 35, you are no longer a ' boy toy '. But I don't know that that is such a horrible thing.
> 
> As for me - as I have gotten older, I seem to be drawn to more men who are either quite close to my age, or within 10 years younger.




This is a great photograph of you.


----------



## doublejm1 (Sep 10, 2012)

A cougar AND BBW? What else could a guy want?


----------



## MistahS (Sep 26, 2012)

My own preference is towards women older than myself. I just seem to find them more attractive. Each to their own I say.


----------

